# XP SP3 drivers on Boot-Camp



## Ozzdog (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi.

I have a MacBook running 10.6 OS X.

I am using Boot-Camp to run Windows XP SP3 as well.

I do not have the original OS X install disc to download the required drivers, so I fetched them from apple.com.

However, when transfred to XP with a USB stick, the files will not execute. When clicked, run, anything... NOTHING happens.

I've read about finding certain registry keys (something to do with language), but they don't exist, or aren't found on my computer.

Help!?

(here is the link to drivers http://support.apple.com/kb/DL830)


----------



## Ozzdog (Mar 3, 2011)

bump?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you trying to run the application directly off the USB or have you transferred it to the hard drive first?


----------



## Ozzdog (Mar 3, 2011)

It has been transfered to my hard drive.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What format are the drivers in? If they have setup files, you can install them by running the executables, but if not, the drivers need to be installed manually. Drivers themselves do not "execute", so they do not "run" or do anything.


----------



## Ozzdog (Mar 3, 2011)

The "Drivers" are downloaded as executable .rar files, containing other files. The main executable .rar does nothing when run, you can see it as a process doing something briefly, then disappears. 

When the .rar is opened, there is a .msp file, and a .exe file. The .exe does nothing when ran. The .msp says "there is no files to update" or some jazz.

Thanks for replies.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A RAR file is not an executable. It's a compressed archive. You have to extract the contents to a folder. I use 7-zip for all compressed archives.

MSP usually refers to a Microsoft package. Are you sure you're downloading drivers? You can't run the EXE until you extract it and the rest of the files first.


----------



## Ozzdog (Mar 3, 2011)

Well check the download link, that is the file you get.

I have also tried extracting the files (using winRAR mind you), and the files do the same thing.

Would using 7-zip yield a different result?

EDIT:

The file is labeled .exe, but is also a .rar archive? What kind of file is this then?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Where are you getting files of this type?

You cannot execute a rar archive. I know of no reputable manufacturers that would distribute drivers in that format. I checked the link you gave above, and there are no rar archives involved at all. Where did you get the idea that they were?

The downloaded file is a self-extracting executable. If you click on it on a Windows machine, it will open and extract the contents of its archive.


----------



## Ozzdog (Mar 3, 2011)

This is what I see when I download the files from apple.com

BCUpdateXP.exe is the main file. However, I can open it up and within it are the two other files I mentioned.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That is right. All you do is click it on a Windows machine and it will extract.

Boot up XP in BootCamp and click the file from the desktop.


----------



## Ozzdog (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, and as I mentioned, I tried extracting them. When ran they do nothing, this is the heart of my question. Why don't they do anything?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The file at the link you posted appears to be a self-extracting executable. I'm not able to extract it on my Windows XP system by double clicking it. That could be because it's over 200MB. I extracted the two files using 7-zip, and neither the EXE or the MSP file executed successfully. I don't know if that's because I'm trying t run it on non-Apple hardware or not. 

You may need to contact Apple for an OS X disk.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

DoubleHelix said:


> The file at the link you posted appears to be a self-extracting executable. I'm not able to extract it on my Windows XP system by double clicking it. That could be because it's over 200MB. I extracted the two files using 7-zip, and neither the EXE or the MSP file executed successfully. I don't know if that's because I'm trying t run it on non-Apple hardware or not.
> 
> You may need to contact Apple for an OS X disk.


7-zip should also be able to extract that file. Could you try that, too, please to see what happens? ( I mean the exe that is inside).

What are the sizes (Which probably contains the drivers)?

Do you think the file may be corrupted or something? It really should extract regardless of where it is.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I did extract them with 7-zip. The EXE and the MSP that were extracted do not execute successfully. The EXE doesn't do anything. The MSP gives the attached error. Even though the link from Apple says it will install even without a prior version of the drivers, it appears not to be the case.


----------



## Ozzdog (Mar 3, 2011)

Well yes, you finally see my question: Why doesn't the EXE work.

People have talked about a registry key being the wrong value, but mine is correct (language = 1033 decimal).

I did use the OS X disc to install. You need additional drivers for the specific system.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The instructions at Apple say to install the drivers using the OS X disk and then update them with the download.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Certainly with some upgrades I have done to programs, the original installer ran during the upgrade process. That most likely needs to be present in the Windows\Installer folder, created by installing the original program.

Though I wouldn't necessarily take the words of the installer error too literally since it is not the program but the installer and the content may not be true, it makes sense that the earlier program needs to be present before it can be upgraded.


----------



## Ozzdog (Mar 3, 2011)

DoubleHelix said:


> The instructions at Apple say to install the drivers using the OS X disk and then update them with the download.


This is exactly what I've said I've done twice now.



Elvandil said:


> Certainly with some upgrades I have done to programs, the original installer ran during the upgrade process. That most likely needs to be present in the Windows\Installer folder, created by installing the original program.


So you're saying: Uninstall the drivers found on OS X disc, then reinstall them, and at the same time install the update .exe. Not to be rude, but I can hardly see this as a solution if that's what you're implying.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Ozzdog said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a MacBook running 10.6 OS X.
> 
> ...


How did you install the drivers from the OS X disk if you don't have the OS X disk?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Ozzdog said:


> This is exactly what I've said I've done twice now.


What you wrote wasn't clear whether you installed OS X from the DVD or that you used the DVD in Windows to run the driver installer.



Ozzdog said:


> So you're saying: Uninstall the drivers found on OS X disc, then reinstall them, and at the same time install the update .exe. Not to be rude, but I can hardly see this as a solution if that's what you're implying.


No.

1. Install OS X. (done)
2. Run Bootcamp to install Windows (done)
3. Boot into windows (done)
4. Insert OS X DVD and run driver installer on DVD. (or allow add/remove hardware to search for drivers)
5. Download updated drivers and copy to Windows partition (done)
6. Now run that EXE you just transferred.

There are no registry keys you should need to play with. 
Have you installed other software already before these drivers?


----------

